# Bosch wiper blades



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

For some reason i cannot find the correct wiper blades on websites for the Mk3. Could anyone recommend a website or know what model Bosch wiper blades fit? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Bosch blades on ECP website.
http://www.eurocarparts.com/wiper-blades?Brands=Bosch
Hoggy.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Try Wiper Blades.co.uk. they'll sort you out


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's what I ordered and fitted in case it helps
Bosch AeroTwin AP 24 U - Fitting 4
Bosch AeroTwin AP 21 U - Again Fitting 4


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Are the Bosch blades a direct replacement? Do they fit flush like the factory fit ones? Or do Audi fit Bosch as factory fit?

I recall buying some brand blades for another Audi but they didn't fit flush like the OEM ones.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

sukrw said:


> Are the Bosch blades a direct replacement? Do they fit flush like the factory fit ones? Or do Audi fit Bosch as factory fit?
> 
> I recall buying some brand blades for another Audi but they didn't fit flush like the OEM ones.


Coincidentally I've just fitted Bosch AeroTwin AP 24 U and Bosch AeroTwin AP 21 U to mine.

As Forthay mentioned, they are a fit to the mk3. I didn't notice any difference with the factory ones. I.e. nothing sticks out when viewed from the cabin and the adaptors look and feel quite nice and slim.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I've always found the Bosch AeroTwins better than the standard fitted ones so I don't think they're the same.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Excellent.

Just found those on carparts4less, seems a good price:

Bosch Wiper Blade (Aerotwin Flat Wiper Blade Single AP21U) (Left) £10.86
Bosch Wiper Blade (Aerotwin Flat Wiper Blade Single AP24U) (Right) £11.76

If that helps anyone else.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

sukrw said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Just found those on carparts4less, seems a good price:
> 
> ...


thanks - order placed £22.62 with free delivery. Better than £40 from Halfords.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

sukrw said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Just found those on carparts4less, seems a good price:
> 
> ...


wouldn't use these again and would advise others to avoid. They sent the wrong parts and will only send the correct ones when they have the wrong returned. Poor customer service too on the phone.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> sukrw said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent.
> ...


That's good to know. My order was through them too but I didn't have any problems.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes that's a shame.

Maybe a one off as I ordered same parts from them last week. They arrived the next day on free delivery and the parts were spot on. Fitted a dream and no squeaks or smears.

Hope you get yours sorte in the end.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

I took a chance with carparts4less and placed an order this morning. I bought new Bosch blades only a week ago from Halfords at £40+ so thanks for this recommendation.

Nothing wrong with having a new pair ready in the garage.


----------



## gregm (Jul 14, 2017)

rumblestrip said:


> I took a chance with carparts4less and placed an order this morning. I bought new Bosch blades only a week ago from Halfords at £40+ so thanks for this recommendation.
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a new pair ready in the garage.


First forum post for me - had my TT a year and loving it.

I was following this post as I felt my wipers were slightly juddering even when pouring down with rain so ordered from carparts4less yesterday and they have just arrived and I have just fitted and what a difference the Bosch blades make!

Fit perfectly with the included fitting (4).


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Ordered a set of these from europarts as there is a good discount today. I might put the old ones back on when the windscreen freezes in the winter months as I am convinced the sub zero temperatures ruin them.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> I took a chance with carparts4less and placed an order this morning. I bought new Bosch blades only a week ago from Halfords at £40+ so thanks for this recommendation.
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a new pair ready in the garage.


Correct Bosch wipers arrived this morning by courier


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Still waiting for my replacement blade after carpart4less delivered the wrong one. Avoid this company at all costs.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Still waiting for my replacement blade after carpart4less delivered the wrong one. Avoid this company at all costs.


Sounds like you were unlucky. I ordered a pair from them midday on the 11th, delivered correct blades by DHL on 13th.


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Got them from Ama...n for only 20€...good value for the Money considering that the original blades were about 75€.
Don't like the BOSCH logo though


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Still haven't received the correct wiper blade after being told on the 11th by Carparts4less sent out a new one. Chased them up today and they send they will send today. Asked for a refund - rather pay extra from elsewhere. Avoid using this company they are useless.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Fitted mine today. No more judder. Bliss!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

sukrw said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Just found those on carparts4less, seems a good price:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up and great service from "Carparts" - been on the car for a couple of weeks now and they are so much better than the standard supply, judder completely gone plus clean wipe every time.

Not sure if anyone else had noticed this but the originals (mine anyhow) had a tendency to "stick" to the screen sometimes (most noticeable during hot weather), not sure why but suspect it could be due to cheaper materials now being used (never had the issue on the Mk2), but again these Bosch appear not to exhibit that trait.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Are blades easy to replace on the TTS, must confess I have only replaced blades once and that was a few years ago...


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

ademanuele said:


> Are blades easy to replace on the TTS, must confess I have only replaced blades once and that was a few years ago...


Assuming they are same fitment as on the Sport you simply "press-on" the No.4 plastic adaptor (four different types are provided) and then slide it onto the wiper arm until fully home and the button on top pops up into the square opening - it's said button you press before pulling wiper away from end of arm to remove.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Just have delivery of Bosch Aerotwin wipers 21" & 24" from CarParts4 less.co.uk. Delivered free within three working days for the sum of £20.31 total. Pleased with service and price, will be using them for other bits and bobs.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Have just completed a mini tour of Snowdonia and North Wales in terrible weather. The Bosch wipers coped perfectly.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

40% discount code on the eurocarparts page for another day and a bit. I just ordered for £22.04 as my originals from November are starting to miss the glass at the top 3-4inches of the screen.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

KevC said:


> 40% discount code on the eurocarparts page for another day and a bit. I just ordered for £22.04 as my originals from November are starting to miss the glass at the top 3-4inches of the screen.


Hi, Only £19.60 om carparts4less....ECP are often not the cheapest even with discount.  
Hoggy.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm not too gutted for £2.44


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

Good to know, I need new blades too


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just ordered some from carparts4less. Don't need them at the moment but with winter coming it's good to have then in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessat (Jul 23, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Just ordered some from carparts4less. Don't need them at the moment but with winter coming it's good to have then in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered from same place £20.75. Took 4 working days to arrive. 
Took less than 10 minutes to fit and are great and completely silent in use. 
Great purchase.


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

Ordered the same Bosch wipers from carparts4less and cannot fault the overall experience. They arrived in a few days and the total cost was under £20 for both wipers!

Previously fitted Trico EFB6017R as they were recommended by Auto Trader. They were sooooo bad ...I won't even go there, please avoid (f*** you Autotrader).

While I'm on the same subject, f*** you too Audi! Had your (£80 to replace!!!!) wipers not rendered themselves useless after 3 months use, I wouldn't have to waste my time posting this rude, defamatory comment 

Sorry guys - just the way I feel


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

redfour said:


> Ordered the same Bosch wipers from carparts4less - cannot fault the overall experience. They arrived in a few days and the total cost was under £20 for both wipers!
> 
> Previously fitted Trico EFB6017R as they were recommended by Auto Trader. They were sooooo bad ...I won't even go there, please avoid (f*** you Autotrader).
> 
> While I'm on the same subject, f*** you too Audi! Had your (£80 to replace) wipers not rendered themselves useless after 3 months use, I wouldn't be posting this moan.


I had no idea the Audi ones were so expensive, that's madness.

Bosch ones are better any way and a snip at the price on carparts4less.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

Ordered Bosch blades from Carparts4less on thursday an d they arrived on friday-excellent service.They work much better than originals.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

ordered for delivery tomorrow, great price and I rate the bosch wipers, used them previously

ta

migzy


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Never mind all that. Why haven't us Coupe drivers got a rear wiper? That's what I want to know. :roll:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> Never mind all that. Why haven't us Coupe drivers got a rear wiper? That's what I want to know. :roll:


Too right. The rear window gets filthy very quickly and I hate having dirty windows. I have to go out with a sponge and clean it off every couple of weeks. I did wonder whether something like rain-x might be worth applying to it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KevC said:


> I did wonder whether something like rain-x might be worth applying to it.


That's what I do with mine. Once above the critical speed the water just slides off. Same with the side windows but I leave the windscreen naked as it sometimes gives a squeaky wiper problem.


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> Never mind all that. Why haven't us Coupe drivers got a rear wiper? That's what I want to know.


Good call, often wondered the same myself.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

KevC said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind all that. Why haven't us Coupe drivers got a rear wiper? That's what I want to know. :roll:
> ...


Rain X works very well on the back screen (reapply every two months) keeping it clean and free from rain when on the move.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

For those that don't know it's clip 4 you use for the wipers not 2 as for the old ones

ta

migzy


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi 
Wiper blades Bosch Aerotwin AP21U & AP24 U I am having a problem on finding right adapter clip 
4 clips in box numbered 1 to 4 but non of them seem compatible help please am I being thick can't seem to fit them


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

It's number 4.
The blade and the adapter both have a little triangle on them. You need to have them both pointing the same way otherwise it will not clip on. Should clip on with a little force but not much where the circular axis point is. Then the whole thing slides on to the wiper arm until the raised square clicks in to the square metal slot.


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks for that & your swift reply I will take a look tomorrow & let you know if I have done it DIY was never my strong point but even I surely can do this lol


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Took me a little while the first time I did it. Take the blades off one at a time. The adapter should look similar to the one on the old blade so make sure the length of the wiper is the same and match up the arrows and you should be fine.


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Many thanks KevC your instructions on adapter no4 where spot on all fitted & my new Bosch blades are running as smooth as silk.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

could someone take a side by side photo of the bosch and Valeo/VW blades please? 
In the past I've found the bosch blades have a higher profile than the VW or Valeo ones and don't look quite as nice.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> Took me a little while the first time I did it. Take the blades off one at a time. The adapter should look similar to the one on the old blade so make sure the length of the wiper is the same and match up the arrows and you should be fine.


When I replaced my OEM fit (from new) blades I prised the original adapter off and reattached it to the BOSCH AeroTwin. I don't use any of the supplied adapters.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Metalmicky said:


> Many thanks KevC your instructions on adapter no4 where spot on all fitted & my new Bosch blades are running as smooth as silk.


Woo! Nice one. 
I know from experience how difficult it is to get the adapter on when you haven't noticed the little arrows 



pcbbc said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > Took me a little while the first time I did it. Take the blades off one at a time. The adapter should look similar to the one on the old blade so make sure the length of the wiper is the same and match up the arrows and you should be fine.
> ...


haha yeah that is a workable alternative!!
Either way you save a fortune at the Audi garage!


----------



## PDM83 (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks a lot for the content you guys put here  .
I just bought the pair below for my TT SLine Quattro Mk3:

AP21U - BOSCH Aerotwin Plus Flat Windscreen Wiper Blade - 530mm passenger-side
AP24U : BOSCH Aerotwin Plus Flat Windscreen Wiper Blade - 600mm driver-side

on http://www.windscreenwipers.co.uk for around £25, including postage to the Scottish highlands, if that helps anybody.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's a YouTube video explaining what wipers to buy and how to fit them to your TT.


----------

